# Frigiliana to Nerja



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just a quicky

How long would it take to WAlK Frigiliana to Nerja?

Thanks


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

its all down hill but still about an hour tops, best route is to get onto the river bed and then plod it into town, there is no pathway along some parts of the main road, so can be a bit 'hairy' at times with the traffic.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

bandit1250 said:


> its all down hill but still about an hour tops, best route is to get onto the river bed and then plod it into town, there is no pathway along some parts of the main road, so can be a bit 'hairy' at times with the traffic.


I agree, we have done that walk several times. But be careful at certain times of the year if any heavy rain is expected (so check the weather forecast before setting off) as the river bed which is almost dry a lot of the time can quickly become a raging torrent - seriously.


----------

